# How Do I Ask STBXW If We Can R



## Help Me Choose (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi.(Again) My Partner who called off our relationship in November is still living with me (see previous posts for info).She still is saying that she loves me but is not in love with me but is trying to get her feelings back.She told me today that i still can not hold her hand or touch her so obviously we are not intimate.
I asked her last week about R but she said i had to leave her alone with her emotions as she says i am 100% to blame for her falling out of love with her ( for various silly things like i built our house too big so thats why she does not clean it much?). I keep wanting to ask what we are doing and if we can get back on track with our relationship.
What is the best thing to do and how to ask if we have a chance at this time? Four months seems a long time to decide?? She said we did not go out enough together so she feels emotionally seperated fro me so we have been going out every Monday just me and her but she says it is just as friends ( is there any point in this?) She says this is now too little too late.She says if i had been a man she would not have fallen out of love with me. I have built our own home and have my own business to support us and our son so i think i have provided for her well. I keep healthy dont gamble look after our money well etc.I keep going up and down in my emotions where she does not seem to give a seconds thought to weather i am upset or not. She does not seem to be bothered about our son been upset either.Thank you


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

I suggest that you stop starting new threads since the subject is the same. Go back to the first one and stick to it.

Read Bagdon's thread. He got his wife to fall back in love with him. It is hard but can be done. You need to politely but firmly get her to move out. She is living with you but is repulsed by your touch. You cannot live like that that.

You cannot nice her back.


----------



## Help Me Choose (Mar 4, 2014)

Long walk 
Thank you for your info and you are correct.


----------

